# Origin download extrem schnell



## crae (16. Februar 2014)

Und zwar hab ich mir gestern über Origin Titanfall runtergeladen zum testen. Das Spiel wiegt ungefähr 12gb und ich hab eine 6k Leitung. Es war ungelogen nach ca. 2,5 Stunden runtergeladen und ich hatte zwischenzeitlich eine Rate von 4-4,5mb/s. Wie kann das physikalisch überhaupt sein, ich dachte immer das Maximum sind 6.000M/bit / 8 = 750 M/byt. 

mfg, crae


----------



## deeeennis (16. Februar 2014)

Ich kenne das, ich lade Battlefieldupdates auch immer mit 4-5MB/s, hund ich habe eine 16000er DSL-Leitung, also 2MB/s im Optimalfall.
Liegt wohl an den Originservern, da sind sie Steam anscheinend vorraus


----------



## fuNNer (16. Februar 2014)

Das ist bei mir auch so. 16k Leitung und mit 2,1 MB/s lade ich, obwohl es ja nur max. 1,8 sein sollten.


----------



## Bennz (16. Februar 2014)

genau  , liegt eher an der komprimierung der datein.


----------



## DarkScorpion (16. Februar 2014)

Die geben die Größe an, welche auf der Platte verbraucht wird so viel ich weiß. daher ist das immer so schnell


----------



## K3n$! (16. Februar 2014)

Ihr könnt nicht schneller laden, als es eure DSL Leitung physikalisch überhaupt zulässt 
Bei mir steht auch mehr da, als eigentlich möglich ist. Das liegt wohl, wie Bennz schon meinte, 
an der Komprimierung. Wenn ich bei Steam ein Spiel herunterlade, das vielleicht 15GB groß ist, 
dann lädt er ja auch meistens ein paar GB weniger. 
Außerdem habe ich die Vermutung, dass Origin da irgendetwas zwischenspeichert und erst dann 
verarbeitet, denn die Downloadrate ist nicht konstant, was dann die hohen Werte erklären würde.


----------



## Fearofdeath (16. Februar 2014)

ja origin updatrs laufen auch bei mir ca. doppelt so schbell wie andere downloads...
obwohl mein LTE soeiso schon unlogisch ist xD hab 16k bestellt downloade aber immer mit 3-5mb's
bei origin hat es sogar mal knapp 8, 9mb's erreicht wtf xD


----------



## robbe (16. Februar 2014)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Die geben die Größe an, welche auf der  Platte verbraucht wird so viel ich weiß. daher ist das immer so  schnell


 
So ist es, der tatsächliche Download bei Origin ist immer deutlich kleiner, als die angegebene Größe. Wird also so sein, das die des es sich bei der angebenen Größe um das fertig installierte Spiel handelt. Wäre ja auch zu schön wenn Origin meine Leitungsgeschwindigkeit einfach mal verdoppelt.

Installiert euch mal Netspeedmonitor. Dann werdet ihr sehen, das auch bei Origindownloads eure übliche Downloadgeschwindigkeit nicht überschritten wird. Die Geschwindigkeitsanzeige bei Origin stimmt auch oftmals nicht, bei mir stehen da manchmal 20mb/s, obwohl im Netspeedmonitor die korrekten 105Mbit angezeigt werden.


----------



## Fearofdeath (16. Februar 2014)

haha schade ist mir nochnie aufgefalln, ich zock wenn ich downloade meistens iwas offline z.b. sjyrim, bf4 kampange usw
somit seh ichs im netzwerk nur über den verlauf


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (16. Februar 2014)

Sehr gut zu sehen ist das bei Patches von Star Trek online, da steht im Luncher die Patchgröße, wieviel MB schon heruntergeladen wurden und wieviel Prozent des Patches schon fertig sind. Und dann kommen da so kuriose Angaben wie: Patchgröße 120MB, 20MB geladen, 50% fertig. Daraus folgt, das die 20MB komprimiert sind und entpackt 60MB entsprechen.


----------



## crae (16. Februar 2014)

Naja macht auch nix, mir soll es recht sein, wenn die das so komprimieren, dass es passt. War echt cool, konnte gestern sogar noch zocken, normalerweise hätte ich mit meinen ca. 7k die Nacht durchgeladen (12gb).

mfg, crae


----------



## N00bler (16. Februar 2014)

Ich glaube das sind nur Messfehler. Also ich meine. 5000Kbit im Downstream bei DSL-2000 sind doch etwas unrealistisch.


----------



## D00msday (17. Februar 2014)

Man hat nie genau 16.000 sondern immer etwas mehr. Der Wert pendelt je nach Qualität der Leitungen zwischen 16.500 und 18.500. Also ist es wirklich möglich mit 2.1 MB/s herunter zu laden.

Zusatz: Übrigens verfälschen Antivirenprogramme auch die Anzeige


----------



## Bambusbar (17. Februar 2014)

Ach,  ich fands toll als er Titanfall mit angeblich 1,8MB/s geladen hat bei der 2k DSL Leitung


----------



## Tierce (17. Februar 2014)

Jo, ich musste auch immer grinsen wenn Origin die utopischen Werte angezeigt hat.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (17. Februar 2014)

D00msday schrieb:


> Man hat nie genau 16.000 sondern immer etwas mehr. Der Wert pendelt je nach Qualität der Leitungen zwischen 16.500 und 18.500. Also ist es wirklich möglich mit 2.1 MB/s herunter zu laden.
> 
> Zusatz: Übrigens verfälschen Antivirenprogramme auch die Anzeige



Meist hat man weniger, da das "bis zu" Angaben sind in den Verträgen. Wenn man also 16Mbit "hat", kann man froh sein, wenn man 15MBit bekommt.
Und pauschal verfälschen Antivirenprogramme die Angaben nicht. Wenn man so einen Java-basierten Browsertest macht, mag das bei dem einem oder anderen Antivirenprogramm sein, aber nicht bei allen. Und bei realen Downloads über Origin, Steam, dem Launcher eines x-beliebigen MMOs wird es ganz sicher nicht verfälscht.
Abgesehen davon ist die "Qualität der Leitungen" ziemlich konstant, wenn, dann kommt es auf die Entfernung zum Einwahlknoten an.


----------



## N00bler (17. Februar 2014)

X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Meist hat man weniger, da das "bis zu" Angaben sind in den Verträgen. Wenn man also 16Mbit "hat", kann man froh sein, wenn man 15MBit bekommt.
> Und pauschal verfälschen Antivirenprogramme die Angaben nicht. Wenn man so einen Java-basierten Browsertest macht, mag das bei dem einem oder anderen Antivirenprogramm sein, aber nicht bei allen. Und bei realen Downloads über Origin, Steam, dem Launcher eines x-beliebigen MMOs wird es ganz sicher nicht verfälscht.



Genau das habe ich mir auch gedacht es heißt ja nicht umsontst "Bis zu". Bei Kabelanbietern ist das manchmal wirklich der Fall. Aber auch da rede ich von nur 1 oder 2Mbit mehr als versprochen.


----------



## chuckx (12. März 2014)

Hi,
hab mal ne Frage in eine etwas andere Richtung.
ziehe mir auch gerade Titenfall und bei begin hatte ich ca. 9Mbit wodurch die 50GB in 3h gezogen sind (Geil *-*), habe aber auch nur 16000 Leitung.
nach einer Weile war es dann aber gerade mal 1Mbit, dann habe ich aus langer Weile angefangen biddl zu zocken nebenbei (ich weis, ist extrem schlau zu zocken, wenn man gleichzeitig etwas schnell downloaden will  ) aber das hat den download wieder auf 9Mbit hochgetrieben .. kann mir das einer erklären???

Ich kenne das Phänomen schon, habe das öfters .. ich muss "die Internetverbindung beanspruche" um schneller zu ziehen .. wenn ich ihn in Ruhe downloaden lasse geht die Geschwindigkeit wieder runter.

Meine Hauptfrage nun, gibt es ein Programm das im Hintergrund läuft und dauerhaft die Internetverbindung etwas beansprucht?

MfG Chuck


----------



## Urkraft93 (13. März 2014)

Bei mir wars auch extrem!
Ich habe eine 12K Leitung mit der ich ~1,2 MB/s lade, ich habe heute Titanfall (50 GB!) mit 8-9 MB/s geladen und das ist kein Anzeigefehler oder ähnliches, der Ordner ist nach ~3h rund 45 GB groß gewesen, die Erklärung dafür weis ich nicht, ich könnte mir im entferntesten vorstellen, dass Origin für so große Spiele "irgendwie" der Limitierung vom Provider "aus dem weg geht" oder die Erlaubnis hat, nur für Origin Downloads schneller zu laden, anders kann ich's mir nicht erklären, wie gesagt 50 GB in 3-4 h mit einer 12K Leitung...


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (13. März 2014)

Urkraft93 schrieb:


> Bei mir wars auch extrem!
> Ich habe eine 12K Leitung mit der ich ~1,2 MB/s lade, ich habe heute Titanfall (50 GB!) mit 8-9 MB/s geladen und das ist kein Anzeigefehler oder ähnliches, der Ordner ist nach ~3h rund 45 GB groß gewesen, die Erklärung dafür weis ich nicht, ich könnte mir im entferntesten vorstellen, dass Origin für so große Spiele "irgendwie" der Limitierung vom Provider "aus dem weg geht" oder die Erlaubnis hat, nur für Origin Downloads schneller zu laden, anders kann ich's mir nicht erklären, wie gesagt 50 GB in 3-4 h mit einer 12K Leitung...


Schon mal was von Datenkompression gehört?


----------



## Urkraft93 (13. März 2014)

Und deswegen lädt der Originmanager trotzdem mit 8 MB/s ?? Was hat des damit zutun? 
Dann wären die Daten doch einfach nur kleiner und das Game z.B. verpackt nur 10 GB oder wie groß auch immer^^


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (13. März 2014)

Von wo stammen die 8MB/s? von Origin oder vom Taskmanager, Tab Leistung?
Was meisnt Du, ist wahrscheinlicher? Das Origin und Co sich an Deinem Provider vorbeischummel oder das Datenkompression genutzt wird? Abgesehen davon, das oft nicht die Provider die Geschwindigkeit vorgeben, sondern die Entfernung vom Einwahlkonoten/DSLAM...es geht dann physisch einfach nicht schneller?
Und trotzdem kann man sowas beobachten.
Also warn liegt es?
Datenkompression.
Ich zitiere mich selbst:


X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Sehr gut zu sehen ist das bei Patches von  Star Trek online, da steht im Launcher die Patchgröße, wieviel MB schon  heruntergeladen wurden und wieviel Prozent des Patches schon fertig  sind. Und dann kommen da so kuriose Angaben wie: Patchgröße 120MB, 20MB  geladen, 50% fertig. Daraus folgt, das die 20MB komprimiert sind und  entpackt 60MB entsprechen.


Das heißt bei ner 10MBit-Leitung, lädt Origin oder Steam oder was auch immer physisch mit 1,2MB/s - auf Grund der Kompression hat man aber vielleicht 3MB/s und genau das zeigt Origin auch an. Guckt man dann aber in den Taskmanager, stellt man fest, das das Netzwerk nur mit 1,2MB/s belastet ist.


----------



## Urkraft93 (13. März 2014)

Achso, dann hab ich das mit der Kompression wohl falsch verstanden^^


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (13. März 2014)

Urkraft93 schrieb:


> Achso, dann hab ich das mit der Kompression wohl falsch verstanden^^


Sieht so aus. Man kann Daten nicht nur auf der Festplatte "packen", zum Beispiel in ein Zip-Archiv, man kann sie halt auch gepackt übermitteln.
Am Zielort werden sie dann wieder entpackt. So auch bei Titanfall. Je nach Kompression könnte das 45GB große Spiel also mit 15GB effektivem Download bereits vollständig sein.

/edit:
Man kann das auch leicht berechnen:
45GB in 3 Stunden sind etwa 45000MB in 3mal 3600s was dann 4,2MB/s entspricht. Das ist mit Datenkompression problemlos machbar bei eigentlich nur physisch möglichen 1,2MB/s.


----------



## SebastianB-Photo (14. März 2014)

Hatte auch schon mal bei Steam 21 MB/s stehen, obwohl ich ne 16Mbit/s-Leitung habe. Liegt einfach daran, denke ich, dass die Raten nicht konstant sind und Daten oft komprimiert sind.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (14. März 2014)

Hier mal ein Beispiel, wie extrem das ausfallen kann



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die paar KB sind auch mit langsamen INet-Verbindunge schnell heruntergeladen, denn noch wird als Prozentzahl nicht die empfangenen Bytes in Relation zur Patchgröße gesetzt, sondern die entpackten, bereits installieren Bytes.
Ich denke, das machen viele Launcher und Plattformen wie Steam so.


----------



## cptMarek (16. April 2014)

Mein Task Manager zeigt aber komischerweise folgendes an trotz 16k leitung. Schon seltsam


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crae (16. April 2014)

Jap absolut nichts Außergewöhnliches, 12mbit bei einer 16mbit-Leitung. Das origin immer schnell ist, liegt - wie zuvor erwähnt - wahrscheinlich an deren Komprimierung. 

mfg, crae


----------



## cptMarek (16. April 2014)

Ach ups mein fehler. Haber vor lauter aufregung byte nicht bit gelesen  sry


----------

